

Mark Cuban convinced we're in a tech bubble, and it’s worse than the last - zwieback
http://qz.com/356620/mark-cuban-is-absolutely-convinced-we-are-in-tech-bubble-and-its-worse-than-the-last-one/

======
cylinder
The argument that this is private money only is bunk. As we saw with the
latest Airbnb and Uber rounds, mutual funds and other institutions are chasing
yield by getting in on these deals. Where do people think these funds get
their investment dollars?

